# Movin' to the Area



## Gmart (Sep 3, 2007)

I am happy to say that I am moving to the area. I have a course in Bath Spa Uni starting in January, and so I need to find somewhere affordable which is within striking distance of there. 

So, I was thinking Bristol, coz there must be areas of there which are cheaper and not too dangerous... Or is there anywhere else?

Maybe a tent in the local park...

 

Help!


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 3, 2007)

If you're studying at Bath spa, I'd recommend living in Bath.

Which campus, Newton Park or Sion Hill?  They're on opposite sides of town.

What's the budget and do you want to live in your own flat or a shared house?


----------



## Gmart (Sep 3, 2007)

I would love to live in Bath, but it is WAY too expensive! I want to have a car so I will commute I suppose.

I don't want to impoverish myself, so I was thinking of finding somewhere cheap in Bristol (I've looked for somewhere cheap in Bath and it doesn't seem to exist!)

However I am slightly afraid of some of the areas which would be cheap (see here). 

 

I don't WANT to live in that sort of place, but I just don't have the money, and so I know my place.


----------



## Gmart (Sep 3, 2007)

I just can't afford 800 quid a month rent for a flat, so are there any other areas where you can live more cheaply?


----------



## chymaera (Sep 3, 2007)

Gmarthews said:
			
		

> I just can't afford 800 quid a month rent for a flat, so are there any other areas where you can live more cheaply?




On the campus?


----------



## Yetman (Sep 3, 2007)

I've got mates who share in Bath town centre - a 5 bed Georgian mansion, £300 each pcm


----------



## Geri (Sep 3, 2007)

Gmarthews said:
			
		

> However I am slightly afraid of some of the areas which would be cheap (see here).
> 
> 
> 
> I don't WANT to live in that sort of place, but I just don't have the money, and so I know my place.



Well, with that kind of attitute I think Bath would be the best place for you.


----------



## Gmart (Sep 3, 2007)

Alright, I'm sorry about that article. On re-reading it I realise that it is very prejudicial, and hate-filled, which I had no intention of supporting even in the minor way of a link. Sorry.

I have no problem living anywhere to be honest. Just so long as I can go out at night reasonably safely, and that my girlfriend can too, then I'll be happy.


----------



## Geri (Sep 3, 2007)

No, I judge you because you actually look at the Chavscum website and believe what they say on it.

Muppet.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 3, 2007)

I wouldn't fancy driving to Bath and back every day. If you want to commute to Bath you're best off on the train. 

So look for somewhere near Temple Meads or on a commuter train route - Bedminster south of the river or Easton / Montpelier to the north.


----------



## Gmart (Sep 3, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> No, I judge you because you actually look at the Chavscum website and believe what they say on it.
> 
> Muppet.



I'm sorry Geri but I just didn't really read it very well before, which is why I editted it. I googled Bristol and got the link, so this is not something I read or support.

Don't let's get bogged down in this, please.

I do feel unhappy about living near poverty, even if I am poor myself, coz the poor tend to rob off each other now, esp coz the rich have got all the security in the world.

Am I being paranoid? What's the crime rate like where you live?

Peace


----------



## Geri (Sep 3, 2007)

I live in Eastville, can't find crime statistics for the ward, but for Bristol East you can have a look here


----------



## Iam (Sep 3, 2007)

Commuting from Bristol to Bath by car will be fun.


----------



## chymaera (Sep 3, 2007)

Iam said:
			
		

> Commuting from Bristol to Bath by car will be fun.



In my experience driving anywhere near Bristol is the sort of fun I could do without. (Next trip past Bristol late next Thursday afternoon.)


----------



## JTG (Sep 3, 2007)

Gmarthews said:
			
		

> I just can't afford 800 quid a month rent for a flat, so are there any other areas where you can live more cheaply?



couple of mates rent a two bedroom house in Bedminster for 700...


----------



## Geri (Sep 4, 2007)

I've seen flats/houses advertised for around £500 - £600.

The other alternative is a bedsit or shared house. There is an agency in Old Market which specialises in shared houses, I can't remember what it's called offhand - Urban something or other.


----------



## astral (Sep 4, 2007)

Get on easy roommate.com  There are loads of cheap house shares in Bristol in relatively 'nice' areas.  My first place in Bishopston cost £250 pcm, and for £800 pcm you can get a two bed in Clifton.  There's loads of good deals knocking around if you're willing to share.


----------



## Gerry1time (Sep 4, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> I live in Eastville, can't find crime statistics for the ward, but for Bristol East you can have a look here



I Think the council ward profiles have crime stats in them, not sure, but the Eastville one's here anyway

And if you want stats on any other ward, use the 'ward finder' on the council website.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 4, 2007)

I lived in Bath and went to Bath Spa and tis true that Bath is expensive-might find a cheaper place on the outskirts such as Twerton or even in one of the villages as will be easier to commute from than Bristol. I lived in Peasedown St John and Midsomer Norton and could get to Bath Spa within half an hour ( or less on motorbike) Keynsham is in between Bath and Bristol but a bit crap and I think pricey.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 4, 2007)

Gmarthews said:
			
		

> I just can't afford 800 quid a month rent for a flat, so are there any other areas where you can live more cheaply?


I rent a two bed flat close to town for 575 a month.  Bath isn't as expensive as you think and once you add up the communiting costs you'll not be saving anything.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 4, 2007)

You should look at places in oldfield park, nebridge hill and weston.  They're all reasonably close to the newton park campus (10 mins on the bus) and are the cheaper areas that aren't shite.

flats in bath between 500 and 700:

http://property.thisisbath.co.uk/pr...700&payment_frequency=2&rooms=1&location=Bath


----------



## Gmart (Sep 4, 2007)

astral said:
			
		

> There's loads of good deals knocking around if you're willing to share.



Thankyou for all your help, we were hoping to find somewhere which didn't require us to share, but if needs must... *shrugs*

I would prefer to find somewhere on the outskirts if I can. I'll pop down nearer to the time (the course starts in January), to sort this out properly.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 4, 2007)

I used to live in Bath, it cost me from £40 - £50 per week. 50 for living on laura place by the rugby ground. What's wrong with you?

Oh, that was 15 years ago.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 4, 2007)

I used to live on laura place


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 5, 2007)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I rent a two bed flat close to town for 575 a month.  Bath isn't as expensive as you think and once you add up the communiting costs you'll not be saving anything.



My friend rents a 1-bed flat in bath for £550


----------



## keybored (Sep 7, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I lived in Bath and went to Bath Spa and tis true that Bath is expensive-might find a cheaper place on the outskirts such as Twerton or even in one of the villages as will be easier to commute from than Bristol. I lived in Peasedown St John and Midsomer Norton and could get to Bath Spa within half an hour ( or less on motorbike) Keynsham is in between Bath and Bristol but a bit crap and I think pricey.


All true. I just moved from Bristol to Norton and it's cheap as chips here. Nice n quiet too


----------



## wiskey (Sep 7, 2007)

south bristols lovely and i think you'll find the 'poor' bits are the bits with the best communities . . . if you want somewhere to live and enjoy then move there. 

but not if you actually want to be in bath - move to bath.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 7, 2007)

keypulse said:
			
		

> All true. I just moved from Bristol to Norton and it's cheap as chips here. Nice n quiet too



i woz born in midsummer norton  (under my very own slag heap volcano ))


----------



## JTG (Sep 7, 2007)

wiskey said:
			
		

> south bristols lovely


----------



## xenon (Sep 8, 2007)

Gmarthews said:
			
		

> I'm sorry Geri but I just didn't really read it very well before, which is why I editted it. I googled Bristol and got the link, so this is not something I read or support.
> 
> Don't let's get bogged down in this, please.
> 
> ...



Well Bedminster, 10, 15 minute walk to Templemeads. Traditionally mainly a white working class area. A 1 bed flat on the city centre side of the area will cost around £500 PCM. The main shopping area is East Street, which is a bit rough looking and frankly depressing if you're not in the mood. 2 friends have narrowly escaped being robbed there recently. But on the plus side, it has lots of decent shops, butchers, green grocers Wilkinsons etc. And an Asda. The pubs along there are mostly shit IMO, but along North Street just round the corner, there are a couple of decent pubs, bars, restaurants and remarkably, more butchers and green grocers. The area around North Street is called Southvil and is about 20, 25 minutes ish, from Templmeads. Also only 15 minutes walk from here into the city centre.


----------



## xenon (Sep 8, 2007)

There are busses to bath. The X39 springs to mind. By train it's about 15 minutes.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 8, 2007)

bi0boy said:
			
		

> My friend rents a 1-bed flat in bath for £550


That's the typical price for a one bed in a 5mins-to-town place in Bath.


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 9, 2007)

wiskey said:
			
		

> south bristols lovely and i think you'll find the 'poor' bits are the bits with the best communities . . . if you want somewhere to live and enjoy then move there.



Yay! At last! Someone who 'gets' the south brizzle vibe  

Salt of the earth


----------

